# A question for Nature Aquarium fans



## George Farmer (8 Jan 2011)

Amano has a technique where he creates a 'typical' Iwagumi.

He then removes the original plants, but keeps the rock work.

Then the 'scape is planted with other plants i.e. stems, ferns etc.

Does anyone know the name given to this technique?

First to give the correct answer wins a small prize!


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen it called anything, George. Some people tried to tag it "hong kong" style but it's proved contentious as it doesn't originate there and Amano doesn't have anything to do with hong kong scaping. 

I know the scapes you mean though, some of my favourite scapes fall into this camp. 

Btw. Do you have amano's aquarium plant paradise? 

Edit, is it called Sozo Haishoku?


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jan 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Btw. Do you have amano's aquarium plant paradise?


Yes, I do.  Why do you ask, Gareth?


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Edit, is it called Sozo Haishoku?


Correct!  PM your address and you'll received a small gift. 

http://www.aquajournal.net/na/iwagumi/another_joy.html


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2011)

It's okay, I have it as a .pdf knowing it to be out of print I thought it might be of benefit. 

http://www.tfhdigital.com/tfh/200908/?pg=64#pg64 
Explaining it on a driftwood scape, the magazine itself looks great, I'll be taking out a subscription soon!


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jan 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It's okay, I have it as a .pdf knowing it to be out of print I thought it might be of benefit.
> 
> http://www.tfhdigital.com/tfh/200908/?pg=64#pg64
> Explaining it on a driftwood scape, the magazine itself looks great, I'll be taking out a subscription soon!


Yeah, I've read that too.  

Another reason to love the Master's work.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Jan 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the name given to this technique?



Blast   - bought the wrong plants need to buy some more   .

Regards
paul.


----------



## Antoni (9 Jan 2011)

What a shame, I have been reading this last night! I could get ahead of Gareth..   It was matter of few hours!

That is a nice litle quiz, George! 

It will be great if some of the sponsor power such an initiative, this could be a great way to promote the Nature aquarium and a lot of people will learn new things in dept!

Regards


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jan 2011)

Thanks, Antoni.

I did a quiz a few weeks ago and sent a parcel to Romania!

I have a lot of spare stuff in the garage so it may as well go to a good home, and we can fun learning at the same time!


----------



## Antoni (9 Jan 2011)

I absolutly support the idea! Very generous of you    Will keep an eye on the quiz!

Regards

Antoni


----------

